# Do you advertise on Craigslist?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Once upon a time, a painter could throw up a Craigslist post and advertise his painting services ad to get gigs. If said painter needed help on current or upcoming gigs, he could also post a CL ad seeking workers. It was a cheap, easy and effective method to attract both customers and labor. *Craigslist Posting Fees Could Impact your Marketing Budget*


Do you advertise on Craigslist? Why? Why not?

What alternatives have you found?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

No I do not. I do not want to participate in racing to the bottom and from my experience CL is just that with ppl expecting dirt cheap payment and top tier work, so typically they are not the type of customer base I am looking to procure.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I use to when I started out. Some of the worst customers I have had to deal with.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I used to advertise on Craigslist, but they're getting rid of all of the personals/adult sections, so I'll need to look elsewhere.

Wait, are you talking about for painting? No! Never. You think I'm some kind of weirdo?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't done any form of advertising for roughly 10yrs. Just haven't had to. When I did, I just didn't get any responses around here. I do think that's just a particular situation based on the area I'm in where word of mouth is law.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I can’t think of a worse place to look for help or work. I suppose when desperation sets in it could become an option. It seems to be the home of $100/ room painters.


----------

